# best ever pole dance move.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady p can`t do this






Dave p


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Not bad  How about this one for elegance??






Regards

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good job blood rpessure check is next week :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Must be high already, Dave, it's affecting your typing! :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He's typing one-handed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> He's typing one-handed.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dirty old sod!


----------

